# New Truck



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

New Grail :lol:

I have always been a GM man for American stuff but if you wanted a truck FORD was the only way to go but from the looks of the new Chevy it might be changing. I'll have one of these bad boys for a runaround please 










2011 Chevrolet Silverado HD: Big Bowtie Finally Out-Guns Ford's Super Duty


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

That thing is HUGE. Does it come with a Rolls in the flat bed so you have something smaller for driving around town in?

Is class though. I wonder how many gallons to the mile

Frank

Oooops spelt huge wrong first time


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like those trucks, in the picture below is the 2500HD in rented in Canada last year. It had the Vortec 6000 300hp 6.0L V8 engine but not the rear axle upgrade, I was forever filling it with "gas"


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine's diesel so just about bearable but I have used a petrol one in the States and the mpg was brutal.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Does it have to be that:-

1) Big

2) Pig ugly

Sorry but it's a







from me.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Andy Tims said:


> Does it have to be that:-
> 
> 1) Big
> 
> ...


Big? Yes it does  these are working vehicles in North America and are often used to pull heavy loads ... and ugly? Who cares the way the peach of a V8 just burbles along


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Bought a brand spanking new black/silver Ford F150 XLT V8 extended cab back in '98 and drove it for a couple years. It never once failed me...just an overall excellent workhorse with all the comforts of a luxury car.

After the divorce was final, I sold it at a big loss and bought a Porsche. :wallbash:

One of the stupidest things I've ever done. :crybaby:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Get married in the first place or the Porsche?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

No use to me as it...

...doesn't come with a hat. h34r:










:lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Get married in the first place or the Porsche?


Oh, definitely the Porsche.

The marriage was a "learning experience".


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> No use to me as it...
> 
> ...doesn't come with a hat. h34r:
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Bought a brand spanking new black/silver Ford F150 XLT V8 extended cab back in '98 and drove it for a couple years. It never once failed me...just an overall excellent workhorse with all the comforts of a luxury car.
> 
> After the divorce was final, I sold it at a big loss and bought a Porsche. :wallbash:
> 
> One of the stupidest things I've ever done. :crybaby:


I was in a V8 F150 which had a tyre blow-out on a logging road in British Columbia, bloody great metal spike it was. I thought, no problem the driver was a big rough tough Canuck. Turns out he had never changed a tyre :huh: took us half an hour to figure out how to get the spare wheel unhitched whilst dodging bloody great trucks full of tree-trunks.

But I agree great vehicles as well and more comfortable IMO than the Chrysler, or at least the one I rented.


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

StevenJJ said:


> :thumbsdown:


Have you seen the size of the caravans over there ?????

A Tonka Toyota just won't cut it

Mine can tow close on 10 tons 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here's my F-350, I'm sure it was new once.







It was rated somewhere around 2 or 2 1/2 tons in it's original form. Farmer 4 gear and a 330cid truck block.










Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

We {the company) used have one of these and nobody liked parking it up at night as it was a tight squeeze through the doors so I would end up having to put it away when it was left. Wouldn't like to drive it for a living but it was an awesome bit of kit, better inside than some cars I've had.










Spent a bit of time in the back of some of these although it might have been an MK, not sure now, didn't like the suit you had to wear though, bit rough on the skin :lol: and there was always the chance you might end up somewhere getting shot at  so I didn't pursue it as a long term career.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well if you`re after big you shouldn`t bother with those Tonka toys...










Crap acceleration, not too easy to park & a wee bit heavy on fuel though


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I always find this thing pretty comical, it must be like driving a house


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My favourite truck ... from a long time ago!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Ugly but fast


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> My favourite truck ... from a long time ago!


Looks like a solid front axle, that's the spirit. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite truck ... from a long time ago!
> ...


Yep  only hassle was that to from two wheel drive to four wheel drive you had to jump out of the truck and twist the switch in the centre of the front hubs. There were times in South Africa when getting out wasn't a good idea!


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> StevenJJ said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsdown:
> ...


I acquired my license in 2000 - I don't think I could drive one of these trucks due to size and weight without taking a test to get an emoticon printed onto my license?!

BTTF Hi-Lux all the way:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I used to leave my hubs locked all winter long and shift the transfer case into 4 wheel drive as needed. It wasn't the most fuel efficient but I was pretty lazy. 

Later,

William


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Who buys a Viper engined Dodge Ram and then goes and installs an LPG kit! F  g Whimp!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

StevenJJ said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > StevenJJ said:
> ...


KC daylighters! lol had some of them on my capri many moons ago!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

JoT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Was that the ridgeback's hoose in the background John?


----------

